# Issue with both Unigine Heaven 4.0 and Unigine Valley ("MSVCP100.dll missing")



## spikeSP

Hello,

I recently formatted and reinstalled Windows 7 64 bit.

I tried to install Unigine heaven 4.0 and unigine valley, but every time I try to execute the file, a "MSVCP100.dll missing" error is thrown.

I noticed I can run Unigine Heaven 3.0 just fine but not these two newer files from Unigine.

Any suggestions?

I have already tried to install the C++ 2010 Service Packs with no luck

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=14632
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26999

Thanks!


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Run CMD as Admin and type:

regsvr32 msvcr100.dll


----------



## spikeSP

Thanks for the quick reply!

I tried that and got the following error from the CMD prompt:
The module "msvcr100.dll" was loaded but the entry-point DllRegisterServer was not found.
Make sure that "msvcr100.dll" is a valid DLL file or OCX file and then try again.

Any further suggestion?

(Additionally, the dll error in question is "msvcp100.dll," not "msvcr100.dll")

Also, I tried running System File Checker tool with no errors found.


----------



## ckWL

Does anyone have a fix for this? Happening to me as well.


----------



## evga-vega

32bit dll


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> Does anyone have a fix for this? Happening to me as well.


Hey.

I was actually able to resolve it!

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5555

Even though/if you're running 64-bit windows download the x86 C++ redistributable package, as the problem is x86 even if your OS is 64 bit (AFAIK).

It took me forever to realize it was something that simple.

Hope that helps!


----------



## evga-vega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Hey.
> 
> I was actually able to resolve it!
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5555
> 
> Even though/if you're running 64-bit windows download the x86 C++ redistributable package, as the problem is x86 even if your OS is 64 bit (AFAIK).
> 
> It took me forever to realize it was something that simple.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Yes, as I mentioned use the 32bit. Some folks I know may have to reinstall the nvidia driver too if the 32bit version of the dll still doesnt work.

HTH


----------



## Nocturnal Link

When trying to install the 32 bit version, windows gave me this error...

Please resolve the following:

A newer version of Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable has been detected on the machine.

Any idea how to override this so I can use the darn benchmarks? THANKS!









---

Edit: Nevermind, I found the x64 and x86 installations under programs and features in control panel and uninstalled them... doing so allowed me to install the above, and now I CAN use the benchmarks... yay.


----------



## JeyD02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Hey.
> 
> I was actually able to resolve it!
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5555
> 
> Even though/if you're running 64-bit windows download the x86 C++ redistributable package, as the problem is x86 even if your OS is 64 bit (AFAIK).
> 
> It took me forever to realize it was something that simple.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks!, this fixed the issue.


----------



## Boulard83

Fix for my Zotac Pico !

yeah, i'm bencking it


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks guys helped get my WIN7 64 back to where I was with XP.


----------



## SaberCSGO

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU A MILLION TIMES ^_^


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Hey.
> 
> I was actually able to resolve it!
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5555
> 
> Even though/if you're running 64-bit windows download the x86 C++ redistributable package, as the problem is x86 even if your OS is 64 bit (AFAIK).
> 
> It took me forever to realize it was something that simple.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Hi

Thanks, it solved, Windows 10 CE x64.









All the best...


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks again. Another computer, another install of WIN7. Another round of trying to fix this. 2nd time you've bailed me out on this.


----------



## adaman7

How did you figure this out? This resolved my issue thanks for posting.


----------



## Polarbearable

Hi

I ended up installing both the X86 & X64 versions of Visual C++ Redistributable 2010, and also put the MSVCP100.DLL (32 bit) into the System32 & SysWOW64 directories (folders). This combination worked.


----------

